# English Friends Near Verona



## Inglese_in_Badia (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi - I am also looking for English speaking friends

I am 50 (very young at heart!) and am a small wind turbine Engineer and International Sales

I am from the UK but moved to Italy after a year working in China 

I live in Badia Calavena which is beautiful but absolutely the middle of no where

I am learning Italian but also a long way from being able to have a conversation

/SNIP/

Interested to meet up for meal / drink / chat

Regards

Stephen


----------



## Dav2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Stephen!

I'm Davide from Verona.

I ' d be happy to have a chat with you from time to time.
I happen to go to Giazza quite often in spring and summer and I pass by Badia. I go climbing on Mount Carega. To be honest, I sometimes go there in winter too. 

We could meet up in Giazza for a Pizza, it's very good in there.

I live in Verona but in the past I lived in New Zealand and Ireland.
I really want to practise my speaking skills and I believe it's always nice to meet new friends.

By the way I'm 30.

Let me know if it's fine by you.

Regards
Davide


----------



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Stephen,

Me and my family live on lake Garda, just outside the town of Garda itself so we can meet up for coffee if your ever on lake Garda just let us know!

Gary


----------



## SVW3 (Jan 22, 2012)

David,

I lived in Vicenza for about three years. There is a NATO/US military base that has a sizable english speaking (albiet American) locally. Also if you are a miniature wargamer there was a club there locally that used english (british). Further in Vicenza the Highlander and Celtic stone public houses both have english speaking owners. Salvatore is the owner of the stone and a dear friend. 

Enjoy Northern Italy lots to do.

envious 
V


----------



## Dav2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Gary,

my grlfriend and I often go to Garda. 
We would be happy to meet up for coffee sometime.

We are not English native speakers, I hope it won't be a problem.
I'm Italian and my girlfriend is Japanese, but we lived in Ireland and New Zealand for a couple of years in the past, and we're fluent in English. 
Most importantly, we are always happy to meet new friends. 

Hope we'll meet up someday.

Regards,
Davide


----------



## Dav2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot V ! 


Davide


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you meet up please let us know.. you can always put a photo of you having coffee on the forum

Maiden


----------



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Davide,

Yeah sure let us know when you are next on the lake it's always nice to talk to expats in the same situation as us!

Maiden we will let you know if. Meet up and take a photo for you!

Ciao for now . . . . ,


----------



## Dav2007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gary,

thank you for your reply!
we 'll definitely let you know when we next go to the lake.

keep in touch,
Davide


----------

